# First Business Proposal



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello all,

Please feel free to criticize my non-existent business knowledge. I freely admit to having none, but I'm slowly learning. 

My business plan has been developing for a little over 2 years now. I finally got an LLC application going. I have a bachelor's degree in Nutrition, and I'm told even by MD's that that is enough credential to call myself a Nutritionist. I also am a traditionally trained Naturopath. I hope to gain a practitioner's license in homeopathy in the next 3 years. My business would mainly be in 'consulting'- because only MD's can diagnose, treat, and prescribe, of course. I also hope to use the same business to promote natural foods and living- interconnectedness, in the form of sustainable living and sufficiency on the land, which I promote and perform at my home and place place of business. ALSO (lol) I train horses. Now I think it's a stretch to include that in this business plan, but if I can do it, why not? 

The obvious disadvantage of alternative medicine is that it's not medicine at all, and so it's not covered by ANY insurance. People have to pay out of pocket, and also must have the preexisting knowledge to seek alternatives in the first place. In short, it will be a small, and not very lucrative business. The upside is that patients are very loyal, and usually recommend everyone they know. The other problem is the legal-play. While not illegal in any sense, alternative medicine is attacked at every opportunity by the powers-that-be. Finding good business insurance will be a huge factor in even starting it. 

I live in Michigan where there are no laws concerning the title of Nutritionist, or Naturopath. Practically anyone could call themselves either of these things (or both!) with no schooling and no certifications. It's all a matter of faith concerning anyone's legitimacy. 

So, aside from the terribly insurmountable pitfalls I've already mentioned, anyone see a problem with this scheme? 

Thank you for reading!


----------



## CuriousWanderer (Feb 23, 2014)

This sounds like there are three businesses to me. And for cheaper, better, and more tailored insurances purposes I would open three separate businesses. If I were you, I would set up a corporation and under the corporation I would have the three companies. Less liability for you in the long run. Business one would be nutritionist- consulting probably in a private office with a mini waiting room, you could have access to private medical records and would need a secure place to keep it as well as insurance on it in case of theft. Business two is natural foods, sustainable living, and self sufficiency- I am imagining you will be selling items and/or classes on the subject probably in a small shop area which would also need insurance. Business three is horse training- vastly different than the other two and you would need completely different insurance.
In a town I used to live in there was herbal/health food shop that used to be a two story house they converted. They actually made it into four businesses since the stairs ran straight down the middle of the house. In the lower half on one side there was the shop and the other half was a tea shop where people could meet up and have a cup of tea. The upper level was split into a yoga studio and a massage therapist's office. It was run by three sisters, each having their own business but all run under the corporation and the corporation owned the property but "rented" to the businesses.
You should look to see if your local community college has a small business development program. I was able to take some free classes through mine and they have been an excellent resource for me even when I have not been enrolled.


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for the tips. 

In my limited knowledge of business, I would have thought that including the homesteading skill classes would augment and add extra income to the nutritional side, and keep up revenue when times get tough? Perhaps that is the wrong thinking for this sort of thing, as you said it's a good idea to keep them separate. 

There are community colleges in my area but I'm a far cry from being able to afford the tuition or the time to attend. I live pretty far from them and just commuting would kill me 

I'm sure there must be something online... but I don't have internet at my place either!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

In Michigan last summer they removed the requirement for a Dietician or Nutritionist to be licensed. This is kinda nice, but like you wrote, doesn&#8217;t give you the step up of being taken more seriously than someone without your background. If you can call yourself a Dietician you may be able to fall under insurance claims as well as be recommended by MD&#8217;s. Contact BC/BS and ask what exactly they cover. If BC covers it, probably all of them do.

Larger hospitals have nutritionists/dieticians on staff. This might be your first step. You&#8217;ll know better what is covered, and will be able to develop a reputation so that when you go out on your own you will have doctors ready to recommend you.


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

Maura said:


> In Michigan last summer they removed the requirement for a Dietician or Nutritionist to be licensed. This is kinda nice, but like you wrote, doesnât give you the step up of being taken more seriously than someone without your background. If you can call yourself a Dietician you may be able to fall under insurance claims as well as be recommended by MDâs. Contact BC/BS and ask what exactly they cover. If BC covers it, probably all of them do.
> 
> Larger hospitals have nutritionists/dietitians on staff. This might be your first step. Youâll know better what is covered, and will be able to develop a reputation so that when you go out on your own you will have doctors ready to recommend you.


Thank you for the wonderful suggestions. While I would really rather not work in a hospital (for health and ideal reasons), I am looking at working in a number of homes for the elderly. I'm not a registered dietitian, but I'm thinking about taking the exam and doing the residency to become one. It wouldn't be that difficult for me, but it would cost me money and time. 

The main reason for not becoming an RD is just philosophical. RD's don't prescribe nutritional intervention, they merely follow up on the protocol prescribed by the MD, the majority of whom have no or minimal training in nutrition. I would rather not be a pet for an MD, but have the ability and responsibility to help people with the knowledge that I have. 

I realize that in a business sense it would help me. Most of my recommended nutritional interventions are not accepted by mainstream medicine, which presents a problem with the RD scenario. 

So, I am still on the fence about it, to say the least. I might see how far I can go on the credentials that I have.


----------



## CuriousWanderer (Feb 23, 2014)

I didn't have to pay for my classes through the small business development program. I was able to qualify for a grant that covered everything. Tuition assistance is awesome! FAFSA has covered all of my schooling up to when I got married. I wouldn't give up on the idea just because you cannot afford it right now. Take the time to visit the school and talk to someone to see what they can do for you. It never hurts to try!


----------



## SkizzlePig (May 14, 2006)

If you're considering opening a physical location in the medical field, I would recommend finding a way to generate referrals. Referrals is the best way to get potential clients.

The best referrals would likely be from Chiropractors, Acupuncturists and the like. The folks that see those people for healing are in similar circles for you. Referrals can usually be garnered by just "Hi, I'm new in the area"

I would also shy away from "Alternative Medicine". To me, it sounds a little too "crystals and meditation". If you fashion yourself a Nutritionist, try to leverage "dietary healing", that might work better. Though, I'm no expert in the field ... just from a customer perspective.

There have been some inroads lately into "companionship mental health". Basically, if someone is sad, let them pet your horse for a while ... "See you in a week".

I'm not in the medical field, but I have operating a few different businesses and marketing tends to be the most important aspect of any new or growing business.

Good luck!


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

SkizzlePig said:


> If you're considering opening a physical location in the medical field, I would recommend finding a way to generate referrals. Referrals is the best way to get potential clients.
> 
> The best referrals would likely be from Chiropractors, Acupuncturists and the like. The folks that see those people for healing are in similar circles for you. Referrals can usually be garnered by just "Hi, I'm new in the area"
> 
> ...


Thank you. I have been working with a few people in my area who are on the wagon with me and have agreed to give me referrals when I'm up and running  

The companionship mental health idea is great. That is partially the reason I wanted to do the sustainable farming practices integrated with a nutrition program. Where and how our food is grown is more important than the specific type of foods we eat. A LOT of people do not understand this. The amount and quality of soil fertility, microbes, pH, nutrient content, organic matter, etc, all have a fundamental role in the food that grows there. Nutrition and health starts in the soil, and arguably in the fertilizer and matter that is used to fertilize that soil. 

If people come and participate a little- just pick an apple and see some chickens or pet a horse- it might spark them to acknowledge the basic truths that society has done a really good job of covering up. Which is we are all derived from the soil. The content and quality of the soil is of the greatest importance when we are choosing healing food. 

It's just from a business perspective, this really doesn't make a lot of sense. But maybe I can play it up somehow lol


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You could teach classes. Keep it all scientific in the good soil = good food, don&#8217;t get political or judgmental. Rent a space, do a little advertising, and just do it. You may even be able to teach a class at a community college that has horticulture. This would set you up as an expert as well as introduce you to potential clients.


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

Maura said:


> You could teach classes. Keep it all scientific in the good soil = good food, donât get political or judgmental. Rent a space, do a little advertising, and just do it. You may even be able to teach a class at a community college that has horticulture. This would set you up as an expert as well as introduce you to potential clients.


Thank you for this suggestion,

as luck would have it, I was just offered space and time at a local health food store to set up shop every so often and do a talk on health related topics. I think this would be incredibly advantageous to say the least! 

Now I need to think of what to say in 20 minutes that would get people saying 'I want to know more' and ask for a private consultation! Shouldn't be too difficult, ideas are buzzing around in my head already


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

Sending you barrels of success!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

For your talk, make yourself an outline. Then talk to your audience. Talk again. You should be able to create a comfortable lecture. Talk (to yourself) for a couple of minutes then stop and think about what questions might be asked. You can then incorporate the answer into the lecture, or simply be prepared for possible questions. Talk some more. You will be able to create a script for yourself so that you can speak while looking at people instead of reading. However, make an outline for yourself in large letters that you can glance at to keep you on task.

Also, have something to hand out. A sheet of paper that perhaps has the bullet points you are making. Or, a list of products you suggest, that sort of thing. People like that. Don&#8217;t forget business cards. Your card needs to have your name and degrees, a phone number and email. Since you don&#8217;t have an established business address, you don&#8217;t need to put that on, just omit it. Instead, have something like, by appointment You could even set your card up as an appointment card. 

Look up Ernesto Sirolli. If there is a project in your area you would be wise to take advantage of it. It is free and brilliant.


----------

